# Webdav sperrt Zugriff auf index.php Apache 2

## kami22

Hi,

ich habe unter Gentoo meinen Apache2 Server so konfiguriert das ich auch per Webdav auf alle Verzeichnisse zugreifen kann. Das klappt auch super. Nur sperrt er mir generell den Zugriff auf alle index.php -Dateien. Wo kann ich vermerken, das ich auch diese Dateien verändern kann?

Meine Ändrungen:

<IfDefine DAV>

DavLockDB "/var/lib/dav/lockdb"

<IfModule setenvif_module>

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "MS FrontPage" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012345678]" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs/1.0" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^XML Spy" redirect-carefully

BrowserMatch "^Dreamweaver-WebDAV-SCM1" redirect-carefully

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_dav.c>

    Alias /testdavserver /var/www/localhost/htdocs/test

    DavMinTimeout 600

        <Location /testdavserver>

                Options None

                Dav On

                <Limit GET PUT POST DELETE PROPFIND PROPPATCH MKCOL COPY MOVE LOCK UNLOCK>

                        AuthType Basic

                        AuthName "WebDav Restricted Repository"

                        AuthUserFile /var/test/.davpasswd

                       Require valid-user

                </Limit>

        </Location>

</IfModule>

</IfDefine>

Vielen Dank.

GRuß kami

----------

